# ReadItLater ou Instapaper



## etudiant69 (26 Juin 2010)

N'hésite entre ces deux applications. Vous préférez laquelle et pourquoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

et c'est qui qui i va les utiliser?
toi

Alors prends ce qui *te* plait
tous les gouts et besoins sont differents

ou passe à d'autres  genre evernote
 ( plus complet)


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juin 2010)

Ben justement entre les deux je ne sais que choisir. 
Je peux acheter les deux et n'en utiliser plus qu'une mais c'est 4&#8364; de foutu en l'air.


----------



## Skyhawk (27 Juin 2010)

Je me pose la même question que toi 

De ce que j'en ai vu, chacune des deux a son lot d'application compatibles ce qui est déjà un premier filtre.
Par ailleurs j'ai cru lire que la fonctionnalité clé de RIL (je sais plus son nom) est à acheter dans l'appli, donc ça porterait RIL à 2 x 3,99 &#8364;

Je continue à chercher des tests de l'un et l'autre avant de craquer


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2010)

tester les sur ordis  d'abord
( gratuit)

en passant evernote est gratuit  y compris sur ipad


----------

